# RCI: SouthEAST FL Timeshare Directly on Beach??



## jlwquilter (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi. Considering adding a summer vacation in the Ft. Lauderdale area for next year (2010). I was looking at Fl. Lauderdale Beach Resort (RCI #2121) but see that it's a block off the beach. I'd much prefer something right on the beach.

It doesn't have to be Ft. Lauderdale specifically but Miami is too far. My DH works in Boca Raton and I want a place he can drive to and from each day if necessary.

A clean decent place is all that is needed. Doesn't have to be fancy  

I'd appreciate suggestions of places. Thanks!


----------



## BevL (Nov 2, 2009)

We stayed at Lighthouse Cove in Pompano Beach, unless that's too far north for you.  It was pre-hurricane but it was fine and a lovely beach.  I think they've redone the units since the hurricane.  We'd stay there again.

Our exchange was obtained through Interval.

Bev


----------



## chicklet (Nov 2, 2009)

We also stayed at Lighthouse Cove (April) in 2 studios.  The views were amazing and there is everything you want...tiki hut restaurant selling drinks and cheap breakfast, nighttime music.  It is a little further away from the busy area but if you have a car it should be no problem.


----------



## thheath (Nov 2, 2009)

*Delray Beach*

Delray Beach also is a nice place to stay and it seems to have a more mature crowd too.


----------



## BM243923 (Nov 2, 2009)

I own at The Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort.  It is one short block from the beach.  From the front door of the resort you can see the beach.

The resort has been totally redone and is a very nice place to stay.   The kitchens and bathrooms have granite counters and all the furniture has been replaced. The Gallaria Mall is just up the road on Sunrise.  Lots of nice resturants within walking distance.  The water taxi stop is just a block away.

If you stayed at the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort you would be very pleased.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 2, 2009)

I too own at FLBR.  Although it's a nice resort since the remodel it's not beachfront but the sunsets are spectacular on the bay side and the view of the yachts going by is very relaxing at the end of the day.  You have to walk to the beach about 2 blocks away but there is lots of nice restaurants within walking distance.  

I also own at Enchanted Isle on Hollywood beach.  I love this place although it is really a very "basic" beach pad.  The resort is older and in need of refurbishment but this is Old Florida preserved.  The resort has a great beach and is usually sparsely used.  The rooms are very efficient use of space and if you get a unit 101 or 102 facing the beach then you are in for a treat.  
The beach is literally outside the front door and you can sit at night and watch the moon and even fish from the shore at night.  The staff is very friendly and there is free wi-fi and new flat screen TV's.  They also have free DVD rentals and lots of beach chairs, gas grills and a heated pool.   I own 2 weeks here and never trade them and always use them.  It's also pretty easy to get into this resort since it's a hidden gem IMO.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input so far... please keep other suggestions coming! SouthWEST Fl gets so much attention that we need to balance the scales a bit - LOL!

I'd like to stay south into Ft. Lauderdale... and Hollywood is an idea for me to check out (thanks Chriskr!) for 7 years (my DD was born there) and now live just over an hour north. Going to Delray or West Palm Beach is a little too much like not going anywhere. Further south is more of a change of pace, but still an ok commute for DH (we are already booked solid for vacation in 2010 so need to have DH be able to go in to the office at least on most days).

FLBR is still an option for us if that walk to the beach is not killer, dragging a beach wagon loaded with stuff... is it?? We are looking at July 4th holiday so it will be HOT. There are only 1 BRs available for exchange (or rent in RCI so they are not holding back so far) right now, which while it'll be ok for us, I'd prefer a 2 BR. Do you think some will come available after MFs are paid (I haven't tracked this resort before)?

I appreciate the help on this!


----------



## bilfbr245 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chriskre,  Thank you very much for the information about the Enchanted Isle.  It sounds wonderful!  On the strength of your post, and your review which I also read, I have booked Unit 102 for the week after Thanksgiving next year.  I am really looking forward to it, and it is not a place I would have found without your help.

And to Jlwquilter, I would also recommend the Silver Seas, located on A1A in Fort Lauderdale next to the Ritz Carleton.  It is across the street from the beach, but the area is wonderful. (All the resorts in this area are across the street, so there is nothing blocking the view.)  You can read a review I wrote about it in the review section.


----------



## BM243923 (Nov 3, 2009)

The problem at the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort is the two bedroom units are part of a lock-out unit.  Most owners put the 1 bedroom up as 1 trade and then the studio part as a second trade.  

There seems to be a lot of studio units for exchange.

The one bedroom unit sleeps 6 people.  There is a king bed in the bedroom, a queen murphy bed and queen sofa bed in the in the living room.  The units are quite big.  I own 2 weeks at the resort both 2 bedroom units and there is lots of room to spread out.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 3, 2009)

jlwquilter said:


> SouthWEST Fl gets so much attention that we need to balance the scales a bit - LOL!
> 
> I'd like to stay south into Ft. Lauderdale... and Hollywood is an idea for me to check out (thanks Chriskr!) for 7 years (my DD was born there) and now live just over an hour north. Going to Delray or West Palm Beach is a little too much like not going anywhere. Further south is more of a change of pace, but still an ok commute for DH (we are already booked solid for vacation in 2010 so need to have DH be able to go in to the office at least on most days).
> 
> ...



I too love the west coast but because of work have switched my vacations to Hollywood.  I find Enchanted Isle very much like how Ft. Myers beach used to be in the 70's.  Maybe because it's such an old resort and there are no condo canyons next door like in Ft. Myers beach.  

FLBR is going to be a drag having to schlep a bunch of stuff to the beach.  It's a public beach.  It's a nice beach though at least the sand and water is nice.  But it's got alot of people.  Especially on July 4th weekend.  They do fireworks on the beach nearby.  That might be a plus for staying at FLBR as you can watch the fireworks from the balcony and have a great view.  I've stayed here on extra vacations to watch the boat parade from the resort and the views are great.  

Marriott's beachplace might be a little better as I think it's right on A1A and you'd just have to cross the street as opposed to dragging things 2 short blocks in the scorching heat.  

I've not stayed at the Lauderdale by the sea resorts but they look nice and are directly on the beach.  It's a quieter area of Ft. Lauderdale.  Looks more residential though.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 3, 2009)

bilfbr245 said:


> Chriskre,  Thank you very much for the information about the Enchanted Isle.  It sounds wonderful!  On the strength of your post, and your review which I also read, I have booked Unit 102 for the week after Thanksgiving next year.  I am really looking forward to it, and it is not a place I would have found without your help.
> 
> And to Jlwquilter, I would also recommend the Silver Seas, located on A1A in Fort Lauderdale next to the Ritz Carleton.  It is across the street from the beach, but the area is wonderful. (All the resorts in this area are across the street, so there is nothing blocking the view.)  You can read a review I wrote about it in the review section.



I hope you enjoy it.  Just don't tell too many people as I want to pick up as many last calls as I can get.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 3, 2009)

bilfbr245 said:


> Chriskre,  Thank you very much for the information about the Enchanted Isle.  It sounds wonderful!  On the strength of your post, and your review which I also read, I have booked Unit 102 for the week after Thanksgiving next year.  I am really looking forward to it, and it is not a place I would have found without your help.
> 
> And to Jlwquilter, I would also recommend the Silver Seas, located on A1A in Fort Lauderdale next to the Ritz Carleton.  It is across the street from the beach, but the area is wonderful. (All the resorts in this area are across the street, so there is nothing blocking the view.)  You can read a review I wrote about it in the review section.



Just curious which review you read.  I didn't think that I did any reviews on TUG.  Was it on the RCI website?  I use the same screen name there too.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

Marriott's beachplace towers is in Ft Lauderdale, on the beach (or to be more specific, right across the street from the beach...there's the hotel, then a two lane rd, then the beach).


----------



## BevL (Nov 6, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Marriott's beachplace towers is in Ft Lauderdale, on the beach (or to be more specific, right across the street from the beach...there's the hotel, then a two lane rd, then the beach).



The OP is looking for something in RCI.  I think Beachplace is exclusively II.  But it would be far and away the best.  Yes, you do have to cross the street, but there's a walkway under the road.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Nov 7, 2009)

Chriskre, I did see your review on RCI.  There was also a review on TUG that looked like it might have been written by you because similar points were made.  But apparently it was not.  I am going to Fort Lauderdale next week, and will try to check out the Enchanted Isle, especially unit 102.  The idea of being right the sand at a fairly secluded area of the beach sounds so, well, enchanting.  Thanks again.


----------



## Judy (Nov 7, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I stayed at the Driftwood Beach Club in Lauderdale by the Sea.  It's only a converted motel, but it's on the beach - or nearly, there's a small road between the building and the ocean, but the property on both sides of the road belongs to the resort.  And it's a small resort, so the units are very close to the beach.  My review is posted on TUG.  It's the one for Sept 23, 2007.

Here's a link to a photoshow I made of the resort and the area:

Driftwood Beach Club Lauderdale-by-the-Sea 2007
http://www.photoshow.com/watch/Vu8Mt2hw


----------



## chriskre (Nov 7, 2009)

bilfbr245 said:


> Chriskre, I did see your review on RCI.  There was also a review on TUG that looked like it might have been written by you because similar points were made.  But apparently it was not.  I am going to Fort Lauderdale next week, and will try to check out the Enchanted Isle, especially unit 102.  The idea of being right the sand at a fairly secluded area of the beach sounds so, well, enchanting.  Thanks again.



Maybe I wrote it on TUG when I first joined years ago but now I can't figure out how to get to the reviews so don't know what I have on this site now.  I try to do reviews on RCI and Redweek and TS forums too.  Sometimes I can't remember what I put where.  Oh well, I'm glad it was helpful.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2009)

For reviews - click on TUG Resort Database in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## Judy (Nov 7, 2009)

chriskre said:


> now I can't figure out how to get to the reviews so don't know what I have on this site now.



You're a member, so all you have to do is scroll up to the top of any TUG BB page (to the red banner) and click on "TUG Resort Databases".  You'll have to sign in again there.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 9, 2009)

BevL said:


> The OP is looking for something in RCI.  I think Beachplace is exclusively II.  But it would be far and away the best.  Yes, you do have to cross the street, but there's a walkway under the road.



the walkway has been shutdown.  I don't think it will reopen


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 10, 2009)

bilfbr245 said:


> Chriskre,  Thank you very much for the information about the Enchanted Isle.  It sounds wonderful!  On the strength of your post, and your review which I also read, *I have booked Unit 102 for the week after Thanksgiving next year.*  I am really looking forward to it, and it is not a place I would have found without your help.
> 
> And to Jlwquilter, I would also recommend the Silver Seas, located on A1A in Fort Lauderdale next to the Ritz Carleton.  It is across the street from the beach, but the area is wonderful. (All the resorts in this area are across the street, so there is nothing blocking the view.)  You can read a review I wrote about it in the review section.



Was this a RCI exchange? If so, how did you find out what room was assigned to the exchange? I've called them a few times to try to get a unit number for a possible exchange but have never been successful getting them to tell me.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 10, 2009)

I have not had a problem with RCI knowing which room is assigned in a weeks resort.  Maybe it's different with a points resort or a floating resort but this is an old weeks resort so I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just called RCI and asked.  I have done this on numerous occasions and have never had any difficulty.  At other times, when I was not looking for a particular unit, but just knew generally what area of the resort I wanted to be in, I have made the confirmation through the website, checked the unit number on the confirmation data sheet, and cancelled within the 24 hour grace period if I did not get what I want.  That is kind of a pain, but sometimes less of a pain than using the call center.  It would be much easier if RCI would let you know the unit number when you place a unit on hold.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 10, 2009)

I guess RCI just dislikes me  Or I need to practice being more charning on the phone!

I just called and asked a VG - she seemed nice enough - but she said the resort assigns a unit number upon check in. This is the same answer I've received on other calls.

I am going to go ahead and confirm the unit at FLBR. We'll be fine with whatever we get but will certainly try for the better units. My exchange says it's a sleep 6 (4) unit - not a sleep 6 (2) unit - does that mean anything particular re: unit assignment?? Maybe once I confirm it I'll get a unit number.

I really appreciate the other resort suggestions mentioned here (none except the FLBR had the desired date this time around). I just bought a lockout unit so will have more weeks to use very soon. Staying in the semi-local area of southeast FL works very well for us to use these "extra" weeks. I am defintiely going to be exchanging into a number of the resort mentioned on this thread in the next handful of years!


----------



## coffeeman (Nov 12, 2009)

might be a little far but palm beach resort and villas is very nice its just north of west palm beach


----------

